# General Discussion > Opinions >  WITHOUT HATE & ANGER, YOU WILL DIE!!

## Frank D. White

Do you know anyone who has not gotton angry about something? Even Jesus seemed to hate certain people
such as the money lenders. Even little innocent children say to mom & dad, "I HATE YOU!" I try hard not to lose my temper, but do at times. I hear things from other people about so&so or a certain group of people, and all of a sudden I find my self hating that group or person. I think mothernature has built in a survival instinct that makes it easy for us to hate & get angry.I once had a wonderful old priest as a patient, and he would come out with statements of hate or anger. It seems no one exists without having these feeling at one time or other!
What do you think? Are you able to live without losing your temper or hating, is anyone? I think if we could manage our hate & anger to only activate from things that happen to us personally, it would be a step in the right direction.Why should I hate someone because my government or a friend or relative,or a Religion says I should? I
know it will never happen, but wouldn't life be nice without hate & anger? Maybe it would be too dull & boring?

Frank

 :Doubt:   :Okashii:   :Doubt:   :Okashii:   :Doubt:   :Okashii:

----------


## Areku

Without anger and hate we couldn't appreciate being calm or loving as well.

----------


## Duo

Although anger might come in handy sometimes, I feel that most of the time it is counter-productive. Even if you are done wrong in a very obvious manner, getting angry will make you react in a spontanous matter withouth thinking things through. When someone is in a state of anger, he/she can't think properly to try and find a why out. Anger clouds you judgment, so the less angry we get the better for us.

----------


## Winter

> Although anger might come in handy sometimes, I feel that most of the time it is counter-productive. Even if you are done wrong in a very obvious manner, getting angry will make you react in a spontanous matter withouth thinking things through. When someone is in a state of anger, he/she can't think properly to try and find a why out. Anger clouds you judgment, so the less angry we get the better for us.



With all due respect, I think thats a bit of bullspit.

I personally do not find my anger and hatred counter productive, nor does it drive me mindlessly to do foolish things.

My emotions dont fuel my reactions in daily life; I'm not that much of a drone and slave to my humanity, thank you.

HOWEVER, I do find that when I create music, and perform on stage, I am at my most energetic when I'm fueled with anger, and hatred; thereby giving people a much more exciting show to view. Arguably, that is a good thing, and undeniably, a productive thing.

----------


## Elizabeth

Certainly we all have very different tolorances for stimulation, positive or negative, so it's probably best to avoid "us" and "we" type statements....For myself anyway, occasional periods of low grade frustration or resentment are enough to keep me on track in achieving what I'm after and a life full of hatred and anger would be a sign that what I was looking for might not be all I thought it was after all.  :Doubt:

----------


## mad pierrot

I'm trying really hard not to quote yoda here.......

Seriously, anger has its time and its place. As does everything.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

You know, anger is just as good as happiness. It lets stress out, etc. I've read many articles about couples that argue/fight alot and that it means they have a strong relationship where they understand each other and actually love each other. I love my wife, of course, but we have our fights too and I think they bring us closer sometimes because it helps us come to understand each other, etc... Just my opinion and that doesn't mean we fight day and night either...just arguements that any couple would have, etc.

Did that make sense?

----------


## Ewok85

Without emotions I would die :)

Hate and anger are good motivators

----------


## Buddha Smoker

> Without emotions I would die :)
> 
> Hate and anger are good motivators


That's a good way to put it  :Poh:

----------


## Frank D. White

which type of death has claimed more? Death by old age & sickness, or death by hate & anger? I guess both started about the time of Cain & Able?

Frank

 :Doubt:

----------


## Buddha Smoker

Or maybe cancer?

----------


## den4

some motivators of emotion....or demotivators....  :Laughing: 

http://www.despair.com/fear.html
http://www.despair.com/despair.html

I couldn't find hate or anger..  :Sad: 

although I don't know how valid it is, I think that anger and hate came from the emotional condition of fear. People tend to hold unusual emotional content against things they fear, and what they fear can grow into anger and resentment against the fear, and sometimes draw the person to hate the thing(s) they fear...

for some people, their irrational fears can be so overwhelming that it becomes obsessive compulsive behavior, something that nobody wants!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mayura

Actually, I don't know whether I'd die without them... cause I never was without them... >.<; though I don't think it's something great...

----------


## Frank D. White

> Actually, I don't know whether I'd die without them... cause I never was without them... >.<; though I don't think it's something great...


I may die before I get to see a picture of you! I waited for the drawing too long, now I just must have a real picture of you, PLEASE!!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## Mayura

well... I drew the picture already! ^^ c'mon... that's when your imagination comes in!  :Laughing:  
Anyway, back on topic... as said... I think it's kinda hard to never in your whole life hate some one... even if it's just for like 2 min... ^^;

----------


## lexico

What a thought provking thread; I really like the topic, Frank.

Before going into the actual discussion of anger and it's neg./pos. values in life, a definition seems to be in order 'cause although the word anger may be easy to relate to, two persons might be talking about different aspects of anger which would make the talks interesting, but also frustrating in that messages wouldn't seem to get across, at least not in a precise way as a surgical doctor would be operating under instructions to fix up a vague, ambiguous organ such as "fix the intercamerial valve of the heart" when there may be more than one valve, and more than one way to fix it.

Distinctions such as the following come to mind which could have a bearing on the topic.
1) anger as emotion vs. action based on the emotion
2) anger as a thinking process vs. anger as a motivation priortizing other actions including the thought process vs. anger as a complete product of the thought process
3) unresolved anger as a source of stress vs. resolved anger as a catalyist to resolving a genuine problem
4) anger as a communicated message validating the social relationship vs. anger as a final announcement of dissolving a social relationship.
5) anger as a genuine message vs. anger as a prelude to violence that would follow vs. anger as an exucse for aggression or negative behavior after the fact
6) anger as part of a product of biological/social evolution vs. anger as a unique, personal experience of the individual
7) anger as something to be understood vs. anger as a label to glide over without genuine effort to understand a person's behavior
8) anger as an apology as when one says, "I wouldn't normally have said/done that, but that I was swept in my anger. And I apologise for that."
9) anger as a label to dismiss someone's view/behavior as undeserving
10) anger as a normal (average) emotional occurrence vs. anger as a repeating symptom of OCD, obsessive-compulsive disorder vs. people having trouble experiencing anger
11) anger control; is that a valid subject, or is the notion totally contradictory in itself ? If valid, is it a skill that can/should be learned ? 
12) anger control: is it just a conservatist or fascist idea to prevent general dissent or labor activist, anarchist, socialist, communist, terrorist conflict/assaualt/uprising ?

There should be more important distinctions that I missed, I apologise if some of the stuff overlapped or if I was repetitive.

----------


## Kinsao

Hey, it's interesting!  :Cool:  

I think it's important to distinguish between anger and hate, though. I have often felt angry, but very, very, rarely felt what I would actually call real, full-blown hate. 

For me personally, anger mostly stems out of feelings of powerlessness, not able to kick against the things that get to you. Mostly (and I'm not trying to sound smug and self-righteous, it's just the truth) I feel angry on behalf of someone else, not myself. But, there is also the flashpoint anger where you just totally lose it... 

I don't like letting emotions cloud my judgement or affect my actions against my reasoning. But, I think that anger can be productive and useful. Like Winter, I can use anger to create things such as music, performance, paintings... But, this is in the context where anger is more controlled; you can feel it there, but if you are aware of it, then it can be useful, you can use it in the way you want... Where I think anger is bad is when it causes you to act without using your brain at all. This used to be a much bigger problem for me, I could get into such trouble!  :Sorry:  because I have quick response reflex. This isn't a good thing - except in the situation of survival, it can be very useful if you are attacked for example.

However, hatred seems to me a different thing. It seems to me a more considered decision. Of course, in the heat of anger you can say and think that you hate someone... but is that real hatred I wonder? I would say real hatred is more calculated somehow and does not rely on anger to fan the flames. I think hatred is much more damaging than anger.

I think the difference is, anger is a natural emotional response that you can't help. Hatred is your decided response to your emotional feelings, arising from thoughts and decisions which you *can* control.

Personally, I think hatred is awful in what it does to the person hating. I hope I would never truly hate anyone, because in the end, I think it would damage me far more than I could ever damage them, and that would end in a victory of them over me. 

___

BTW, who was it who said "Hatred is just a failure of the imagination"???

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I believe that bottling up anger is bad for your health - you can feel it eating away at you. It doesn't have to come out violently. Just making my feelings known is usually enough to relieve any feelings of anger. I am much more prone to stress when I don't have a healthy release for my anger - video games help!

Who has seen the Simpsons where Homer gets those lumps because he is trying not to get angry? Or the Angry Dad comic book episode? (Or was that the same episode?) And there's the one about Ned Flanders 'diddlies', which it turns out it are his way of controlling his anger.  :Laughing: 

I agree with Kinsao that hate and anger are different, but I doubt that hate is considered. I see hate as an emotional response to something that affects us but is beyond our control. With emotional distance, or more knowledge and understanding it would probably become something more constructive. 

The closest to hate I have come is with my last boss. I hated him because I was forced to control the anger he inspired in me, which made me stressed and frustrated - I felt powerless. Now I am out of that situation, I can see that pity is a more appropriate response, but this is only possible because of the emotional distance I now have.

----------


## isayhello

Anger is a way of releasing bad feelings inside you. I think, anger was originally a way for the body to survive - when in stress, or other dangerous situation, we'd become angry, or scared, and when we're angry our bodies react more actively, we get more energetic, stronger, braver and our brains work faster (but sometimes without thinking about consequences...  :Relieved:  ) Thus, we could protect our families from whatever danger, mothers their kids, or we could fight, or flee from whatever danger we were facing. (I'm thinking about early stages of human) Even today, when we really don't (not most of the time at least) have to fight for survival in the way or very very early ancestors did, we still need to release emotions sometimes. 

I'd say, people bottling (sp?) up their emotions inside, especially anger, are the most dangerous. I mean, they HAVE to explode sometime! I've met a couple of people who have been trying to be 'good persons' and never get mad - you know, like the hysteric parent who don't wanna scream at their spoiled kid but end up being really neurotic in an annoying way instead - but, not ever getting mad is to me no sign of you being a 'good person'. Getting pissed has nothing to do with you being evil in any way ( unless off course you get mad for no reason and hurt people while being mad ) ... we all need to let go sometimes, and throw some things around  :Relieved:  *threw her hairdryer into computer when it broke down*  :Relieved:  Or.. maybe not throw things around... I can tell you it's not a good idea...  :Okashii:

----------


## Void

I think it was in G.Green`s(sp?) "Doctor Fisher from Geneva". He said that the hatred is a destiny of weak and opressed, who feel the power of another one, but unable to set themselves free from it (reasons don`t matter)

----------


## Kinsao

Thanks Void!  :Cool:

----------


## Rich303

> With all due respect, I think thats a bit of bullspit.
> 
> I personally do not find my anger and hatred counter productive, nor does it drive me mindlessly to do foolish things.



Have you never said anything you regret to someone close,when you are angry?





> HOWEVER, I do find that when I create music, and perform on stage, I am at my most energetic when I'm fueled with anger, and hatred; thereby giving people a much more exciting show to view. Arguably, that is a good thing, and undeniably, a productive thing.



I think that works in your case as it is part of your music.
It sounds like a more theatrical form of anger.What are you so angry and full of hate for,anyway?
Sometimes anger is good, but I'm not sure about hate.

----------


## Frank D. White

Wonder if our new members have anything to add to this thread?

Frank

 :Clueless:   :Doubt:

----------


## PRIZMATIC

Here it is stated enough opinions that something to add...
The only thing that it is possible to make is to result some fragments from one treatise, for those to whom it becomes interesting...
- In the person exists three levels of "self-destruction"...
- The first - impatience...
- The second - anger...
- The third - a rage...
The first level very much can frequently bear the positive party for the person, stimulating him to those or other actions... But also this level bears and destroying party for the person, pushing him to unnecessary and premature actions...
The second level is already awakening of the nature of "clearing" of this or that situation, etc. The Anger can already seize the person, but the person also can be released from it... The Anger is the certain Force...
The third level is already destruction of the person inside and spontaneous her formation in "new" on a background of this destruction...
All these levels carry the sources from Bases of the Universe...
"Bases" - proceed from mechanism " Revival "...
But only in the World of people, initially created in Darkness, these "Bases" find the opposite development...
.................................................. .................................................. .........

P.S. From myself only I can add - I shall be glad if these fragments "will help" someone... :Blush:

----------


## Supervin

Depends if you want something out of anger and hating - and the latter should be used with much more discretion when possible.

----------


## Dutch Baka

Hate is a big thing, and I don't really Hate things, because for everything there should be an explanation so why hate a person who steals bread, while he lost his job, wife bla bla * extreme I know*... I am not the one to judge him because I don't know anything about him for the rest, I think when you steal your life is already hard enough, so why should I hate a person who is having a harder live then I am having..
so I think for many things there are some explanations, you can get angry about it yeah, but Hating... I think this will only goes when somebody got killed, and you are being influanced deeply in it yourself.
Love Daila Lama

----------


## Erik

"You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean; 
if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty. 
Where there is love there is life." 

Mahatma Gandhi

----------


## Mitsuo

Hate is something to hate. Love is something to love. Anger is something that is walks in front of the TV when you're watching it....or...when your driving and for some reason your middle finger wants to say something to the other drivers.

Hate is just a big waste of time. Love and Lovin takes a lot of time. Anger is something that your fist loves expressing, which is a medium of time, because I love to be angry. (^_^)

----------


## moffeltoff

Hate is a very powerfull emotion and if you channel it properly it can be a huge motivation.
I like hate just as much as I like love or whatever.

----------


## Erik

> Hate is a very powerfull emotion and if you channel it properly it can be a huge motivation.
> I like hate just as much as I like love or whatever.


Not to mention, it can lead to the dark side of the force...

 :Laughing:

----------


## Dutch Baka

I Am Your Father!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moffeltoff

> Not to mention, it can lead to the dark side of the force...


:P no but seriously ,why should hate be a bad thing if it makes you much more mitvated?

----------


## Mitsuo

I agree moffeltoff. It can turn into motivation. But as long as it's not too emotion based, because it could be a distraction.

----------


## moffeltoff

Well I always do better if I have a person ,who is woth beeing beat.

----------


## Mitsuo

Amen. A much bigger incentive to win.

----------


## Reiku

> Sometimes anger is good, but I'm not sure about hate.


Do you hate evil?

How about injustice?

Violence?

Do you hate hate?

There's a use right there--by hating something we build a psychological aversion that helps steer us away from it. For example: If you hate child molesters you're not likely to feel a kid up--but if you don't hate them then that's one less barrier on the road to becoming one. Also, you're more willing to be around someone that you don't hate, so hating people that do things like kill or rape or try to convert you to their religion helps protect you from them.

Hate exists to clearly identify things we _really_ don't like and help us steer clear of them.

----------


## Revenant

Anger rooted in compassion, as in yelling 'stop you idiot' to someone about to do something very harmful to themselves, seems justified.

Hate for others doesn't seem at all justified. It is to attach extreme negative feelings to one who most probably doesn't deserve the hate. It is a muddled picture, bseides just being plain unfun to feel extreme anger or contempt towards another. At least I can think of a lot of states of mind I'd much rather be.

In some ways, anger might be an emotion that will always resurface time and again, even if we gain some control over it's origins, such as placing less value on our egos, or importance attached to money. Being able to see it begin, and stand back and watch the anger could be a useful skill. Just a sort of non-reactiveness.

I would agree with Duo that anger is a more primal emotion, one that allows for less options to be explored. It is a sort of fight or flight mechanism, and most situations in life don't require that kind of response. Anger however is a good signal that something one holds as important has been violated.

I'd rather live my life with less anger and hate. Just a lot less stressful and leaves more room for positive states of mind.

----------


## Rich303

> Hate exists to clearly identify things we _really_ don't like and help us steer clear of them.


That's quite a good point Reiku.
If you think about it on an instinctual level, I suppose hate does serve a purpose.
I guess when I posted I was thinking more about things like race-hatred etc,

----------


## Elizabeth van Kampen

Dutch Daka wrote;
so I think for many things there are some explanations, you can get angry about it yeah, but Hating... I think this will only goes when somebody got killed, and you are being influanced deeply in it yourself.
Love Daila Lama

Bravo! Yes that is very true Dutch Baka.
One can get angry or one can become very sad, but hatred is something horrible, then things are getting from bad to worse. 

Me too, I admire the Dalai Lama.

----------


## moffeltoff

Why would you admire him he only states the obvious?
He just the same as the pope but most people just dont know about the down side of busshism ,while they know quite a bit about the disadvantages of the katholic church.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

That's an interesting opinion Moffeltoff. Although it is a bit offtopic, could you expand on it a bit more? What does the Dalai Lama say that is obvious? What are the 'down sides' to Buddhism?

----------


## Void

> That's an interesting opinion Moffeltoff. Although it is a bit offtopic, could you expand on it a bit more? What does the Dalai Lama say that is obvious? What are the 'down sides' to Buddhism?


i agree that Dalai Lama says obvoius things. Simple truths and solutions which are known to everyone, but we tend to look for complicated decisions, mistalenly supposing that simplicity can`t be right

----------


## MeGumi

This thread is very old, but I am posting anyway, because the issue of gangerh and ghatredh has been bothering me lately. 

Hatred is anti-life. Hatred destroys a person as that person is consumed by a desire to revenge. At one time I held hatred in my heart, because some individual destroyed something that I cherished and valued in irreparable ways. I could not bring myself to revenge, but I ended up disliking myself, because hatred was still there in my heart, which was an ugly feeling. Holding hatred within is like holding an alien (like the one in the movie) within the body.

Hatred disappeared when I investigated a lot about that individual who did the damage. Understanding the background of evildoers is helpful. 

On the other hand, anger is easier to manage. It is healthy to get angry at certain behaviors of people, and openly express it, which I do.  :Kaioken:

----------


## dmdiannemorales

Without Anger and hate life is boring.. :)

----------


## Twilight

I'd say it's okay to be angry but it is how you use that anger that counts

----------


## LeBrok

It's part of human nature to feel these emotions. Anger is a force which pushes us to action, to amend what we don't like or perceive wrong. Hate is a maximum of dislike spectrum. It also helps us to make choices. It is also a part of feeling system that pushes us to action. Actually without any feelings, without feeling any emotions, we would do nothing in life. We wouldn't care, we wouldn't act or move, we wouldn't eat, or have kids, or decide anything.
There are rare medical case of people losing emotions, by injury. They don't care for anything anymore, they can't even decide what time and date make the appointment for to the doctor. Weird stuff.

----------


## hobosmurf

> It's part of human nature to feel these emotions. Anger is a force which pushes us to action, to amend what we don't like or perceive wrong. Hate is a maximum of dislike spectrum. It also helps us to make choices. It is also a part of feeling system that pushes us to action. Actually without any feelings, without feeling any emotions, we would do nothing in life. We wouldn't care, we wouldn't act or move, we wouldn't eat, or have kids, or decide anything.
> There are rare medical case of people losing emotions, by injury. They don't care for anything anymore, they can't even decide what time and date make the appointment for to the doctor. Weird stuff.


Exactly, and it doesn't make sense at all to say which emotions are "right or evil". If you love something then you will hate what threatens it, and vice versa

----------


## FutureEarth

I'm not sure if you would die, but I believe you need to express yourself or you'd have a mental breakdown. I'm not sure if that necessarily means having hate or anger though. If you can live a zen life without feeling hate or anger then you must be some holy monk or something. Express yourself if you have to! Try to do so in a way that won't hurt someone else though (not just physically).

----------


## Twilight

Nah, anger only affects me rarely and if I do get angry it's predominantly because I'm on a very pressing schedule.

I don't see a reason for hate, the only thing I hate is hate itself it seems, there is only sadness.

----------


## Leandros

Hate and Anger are natural defence mechanisms to help you survive.

----------


## lee1962

Without anger and hate I believe we'd still be living in caves; anger and hate are important reasons why mankind has progressed. They motivate us to strive to be better, to compete, to overcome our fears and weaknesses...they are what distinguish us from the animals.

----------


## paul333

Think Fear is the Key driving element in mans progression/development, fear of Hunger, Harm, etc, rather than Anger and Hate,

----------


## Angela

With hate and anger you will also die. You'll just be more miserable and cause more harm while you're here.

----------


## davef

Join me Link....

lol rep point to anyone who gets the reference

----------


## smartB

I don't think about that before.

----------


## davef



----------


## AdeoF

> 


Ahh what a great memory, good old youtube poop times :)

----------


## davef

Thanks! The cutscenes from those games are hilarious enough without editing. 
Zelda: we were about to have a feast!
Link: golly
lmao

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> With hate and anger you will also die. You'll just be more miserable and cause more harm while you're here.


It depends whether you have power over others. I can think of many cases that invalidate that general rule (besides the causing harm bit obviously). However, if you're basically a low-life with little power on a social ladder who e.g. hates Jews and blacks, I'd be inclined to agree.

----------


## Angela

I don't care how much power you have. If you are filled with hate, you are not a happy person in your day to day life. It eats you up. Moreover, it's bad for your health.

----------


## Strudel

> Without anger and hate I believe we'd still be living in caves; anger and hate are important reasons why mankind has progressed. They motivate us to strive to be better, to compete, to overcome our fears and weaknesses...they are what distinguish us from the animals.


I agree with this premise. In my estimation, both anger and hate are simply brain growth and adaptive in a positive sense, speaking strictly from a progenitive point of view, not moral. 

I question the premise that animals do not experience anger. While, I acknowledge these things like our own subjective human emotions are difficult to fully be sure about re other species, there are some ways to in which we can perhaps infer or extrapolate via similar behaviour. 

As an example, we have a husky, I would swear she gets angry. Huskies are an extremely intelligent breed of dog. My own kind of working theory about anger is that true visceral anger is a complex mechanism that arise from "gut" intelligence to more cerebral intelligence and when it does so, it is a mark of dominance/protectionism of interests. 


Hate is also complex and I would surmise more associated with and springing from the animal kingdom and natural base "like and dislike", inasmuch as it is a Self-interested protectionism as per "this is not good for me" or "this poses a threat to me". The way we humans now with language and more neurotic ways of defining and mixing up hate, it can become abused or muddled up when not careful to distinguish between what is mere carefulness vs. what could be harmful to us.


*Addendum*: Seeing as this topic is in the Opinion section, which to my way of thinking must take a broader perspective, I want to add that while I see progenitive benefits to hate and anger, as I have summarized in my above post, it is also important to acknowledge the other side (negative attributes) of these, which I view as driving forces. 

The thing about a driving force: it has a root, a growth & influence (which often gets overlooked/discounted) and an outcome.

Where I see "What is bad about?" coming from is in the dis-jointed way many modern people deal with anger and hate. There seems to me to be a state of divorce from root intelligence, imo. and also a state of confusion about ultimate intention. 

To boil it down:

1) we get an instinctive response, we have no idea where it comes from (or we make up where it comes from, called: rationalization) 
2) we make a decision to act or not act (the latter choice can then be driven underground into more nefarious actions), and some think for moment, others longer, about "What's my intention?", while others and probably most only think in the moment, "What do I want right now?" 
3) When anger (defensiveness) and hate (like/dislike) are the instigators we always have a choice in how we act. We don't have a choice in whether we we feel them or not. I believe this is mostly biologically determined (yet also mediated by personal life experience). 
4) Our choice in how we deal with our anger or hate is what makes both of these drives either good or bad, morally speaking, not hate or anger itself.

----------


## Ygorcs

I think there is a really _fundamental_ confusion between aggressivity, a trait that psychogolists consider essential, in healthy and moderate doses, to a fulfilling life, and hate. You do not need to cultivate hate within you to be perfectly capable of aggressive reaction to defend your rights, your fair interests and your property and privacy. Hate is basically a negative and unbridled expression of aggressivity that is not well managed and well controled by an individual, often leading them to make really bad decisions and consuming them from within. Aggressivity is related to hate/anger, but is not a synonym for it.

----------


## Wanderer

> Do you know anyone who has not gotton angry about something? Even Jesus seemed to hate certain people
> such as the money lenders. Even little innocent children say to mom & dad, "I HATE YOU!" I try hard not to lose my temper, but do at times. I hear things from other people about so&so or a certain group of people, and all of a sudden I find my self hating that group or person. I think mothernature has built in a survival instinct that makes it easy for us to hate & get angry.I once had a wonderful old priest as a patient, and he would come out with statements of hate or anger. It seems no one exists without having these feeling at one time or other!
> What do you think? Are you able to live without losing your temper or hating, is anyone? I think if we could manage our hate & anger to only activate from things that happen to us personally, it would be a step in the right direction.Why should I hate someone because my government or a friend or relative,or a Religion says I should? I
> know it will never happen, but wouldn't life be nice without hate & anger? Maybe it would be too dull & boring?
> 
> Frank


It depends if you can manage your anger. Some people have problems and get angry for the smallest things not worth being angry about. Causing strains on the relationship they really care about and sometimes could effect their life at work. Which is why people get anger management. Hate is something a deeper. Hate can drive to get revenge on those that wronged you but it can consume you and you can lose your humility as well.

----------


## Angela

> I think there is a really _fundamental_ confusion between aggressivity, a trait that psychogolists consider essential, in healthy and moderate doses, to a fulfilling life, and hate. You do not need to cultivate hate within you to be perfectly capable of aggressive reaction to defend your rights, your fair interests and your property and privacy. Hate is basically a negative and unbridled expression of aggressivity that is not well managed and well controled by an individual, often leading them to make really bad decisions and consuming them from within. Aggressivity is related to hate/anger, but is not a synonym for it.


That's exactly how I see it.

----------


## LecrameMark

It is better to live without hate and anger, you are gonna live more.

----------


## Jovialis

When I see the genuine joy and happiness in my child's face, I realize that this is the natural state of a human being, unfettered with negativity.

We are not born misanthropic.

----------


## Asil

Its an true thesis likely.

----------

